# My two boys...



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

These are my only two mice I have right now. I have a grand plans for the future but am starting over small. When I was a teenager I had about 75 mice but it's been many years since I've had them. I feel a little overwhelmed trying to re-learn things and learn so much more than I knew before!

This is Anvil. 


















And this is Forge. Any idea what color he is?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, orange. With orange, you have two options. You could be looking at undermarked brindle, where the agouti striping isn't present. Brindle is dominant. You could also be looking at recessive yellow. If he gets hugely fat, brindle is almost definitely your answer, as it causes genetic obesity. No amount of dieting helps; the mouse just balloons up. They're awfully snuggly, though. If you got him from a pet shop, brindle is much more likely than recessive yellow, but they seem about equally common in mousery stock.

Are you looking to breed piebalds? They do seem to find pet homes a little faster than the self mice.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

The fawn mouse could also be Ay. He doesn't look brindle to me. They're very sweet looking mice!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

We're in the US. If you've got Ay, you got it from a dedicated breeder. It is not common, and it is not in pet shops.


----------



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

I am not a huge fan of the selfs. I've always liked lots of bold color.

Is Ay a specific genetic? Or an abbreviation of a color? I don't know what that is but I highly doubt that's what he is because he came from a petco. I can post a few more pictures of him if you think it would help. He's a little scruffy looking because I just got him a few days ago. He didn't come from a breeder, he was the only colored mouse in a tank full of white feeders. I liked the orange so I brought him home.

Edited to add: I just did a google search and now know what Ay stands for. Sorry for sounding so ignorant, I'm still trying to learn the genetic part of all this!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

He's a real cutie. PetCo has tons of brindles; the one I had when I started out came from there. He had great longevity for a pet store mouse.


----------

